# Better food for yeast ear infections/possible grain allergy



## FosterFailure (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello! First post here. I have been reading posts for awhile though.  We have a beautiful rescued SC Wheaten Terrier mix named Winnie that is (reportedly) 18 years old, deaf, and vision impaired. She came from an awful situation I won't get into about 18 months ago, but basically had no medical care and lived outdoors. She was however plump when she came to us. We have struggled with yeast ear infections with Winnie for a few months while she was eating Nutro Ultra Senior given to us from the rescue group.  I stumbled onto some online information about greasy coats (which she also had) and yeast in ears that suggested it could be a grain allergy. I took a stab in the dark and bought a bag of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison dog food and within a month her coat was not greasy, although a bit dry, and her ears cleared up!!!!!!! I was thrilled and the vet was even surprised as we had been on various medications and cleaning rituals for months with only mild success helping her ears. Anyway, I am happy that this food helped Winnie, but it bothers me that the first ingredient is sweet potatoes, and not chicken or fish or some other meat. I would like to find another grain free option that is not too high in protein and fat (worried about her weight) and maybe no potatoes because of the yeast, but the sweet potatoes did not seem to be a problem. What do you think? Limited ingredient might be good too because maybe that is what actually helped her, not the grain free? I would like to stay around $55 dollars for a large bag (or less of course!).

I appreciate your suggestions. The grain free concept is pretty new to me. Our other dogs eat Earthborn Adult Vantage and Ocean Fusion, but I would consider trying grain free for them as well. One of our other dogs seems to be losing her taste for the Ocean Fusion and her coat is also a little dry.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome...Grain free is the way to go especially with a terrier who are prone to have allergy issues. I feed my fosters Acana grainfree but they also have a new line out with just one protein. Champion Petfoods | Home


----------



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

Try premade raw. Two popular companies are natures variety and Stella & chewys. You can get frozen or freeze dried. It matches the ingredients you desire and eliminates most common doggie problems. I NEVER in a million years thought I'd go raw but my dog was so picky I was tired of spending all this money on different kibbles (last was wellness core grain free but it has potatoes). It doesn't hurt to try if nothing else works out! I know, I'm one of those loons that is like 'Raw! Raw!' I actually would love the convenience of kibble but I do feel good that I'm doing the best for my baby.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If you want to feed kibble, I would use something that uses peas as a binder since it's lower glycemic than potatoes which can increase inflammation. So something like Nutrisca or Horizon legacy are good options.


----------



## FosterFailure (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be on the look out for peas, thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello!
I have a dog who had recurrent ear infections when he was a puppy. An online friend gave me a list of ingredients to avoid, she got the list from Tufts: chicken, corn, wheat, soy, rice and flax. My dog does ok with flax but he cannot have brewers yeast. It's not just the food you have to worry about but anything that goes in his mouth, including supplements. I once got a salmon oil that I didn't realize had soy as a secondary ingredient. 
My dog has done well on fish foods (Orijen, Acana, The Honest Kitchen's Zeal) and turkey foods (The Honest Kitchen's Embark and Nature's Variety limited ingredient turkey) and Brothers Allergy (currently on), along with Darwins, a pre made raw.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The only kibble that doesn't drive my allergy terrierx crazy is Evo Herring and Salmon. It's grain free and potato free. It also has very few ingredients, so less to cause a problem. Sometimes even something as inocuous as rosemary can cause a problem (this kibble doesn't have that either).

Other potato free options that have a fish based kibble are Earthborn, Innova Prime, and Nature's Variety Instinct.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got a yeast-prone bichon who has done very well on Fromm Four-Star Surf N Turf rotated with the Beef Frittata Veg.

Good luck!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I highly recommend taking a look at Earthborn's grain-free Meadow Feast. Meadow Feast - Ingredients : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food

My golden retriever used to have a lot of yeasty ear issues, but has had very few problems since going grain-free five years ago. He does best on grain-frees that contain little or no potato. The Meadow Feast uses peas and tapioca and has moderate protein and fat. Both my dogs also do well on Earthborn's grain-free Coastal Catch. 

The company hasn't had any recalls and is a good value for the money, IMO.


----------

